# Have callsigns, need ship names



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

I am editing and cleaning up some recordings of New Zealand coast stations working various ships (or just sending traffic lists) in Morse, and am ac***ulating some callsigns, but have no way to look them up. These would probably be from the 1980s, maybe a bit earlier.

Can anyone identify the following vessels for me?
ESIT
ESJY
FNZE/QOG
UNCQ

Thanks for any help you can give.

Neil ZL1NZ, Editor, maritimeradio.org


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

maritimeradio said:


> I am editing and cleaning up some recordings of New Zealand coast stations working various ships (or just sending traffic lists) in Morse, and am ac***ulating some callsigns, but have no way to look them up. These would probably be from the 1980s, maybe a bit earlier.
> 
> Can anyone identify the following vessels for me?
> ESIT
> ...


According to List of Call Signs 1972
ESIT Meteorit
ESJY Amga
FNZE Atlantic Cognac
Could not find UNCQ. There is UNSQ Vatoutino
Hope this helps.
Regards
Pat


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Have UNGQ listed as VOSTOK - October 1963

David

+


----------



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks very much Pat and David. I wonder about UNCQ.
Here's a recording of her calling ZLD. Its pretty QSD, so I hope I haven't miscopied!

http://musickpointradio.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/ZLD-de-UNCQ.mp3

73
Neil


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

It's UNCQ ok Neil
73, Andrew


----------



## Avraham Ariel (Sep 1, 2016)

maritimeradio said:


> I am editing and cleaning up some recordings of New Zealand coast stations working various ships (or just sending traffic lists) in Morse, and am ac***ulating some callsigns, but have no way to look them up. These would probably be from the 1980s, maybe a bit earlier.
> 
> Can anyone identify the following vessels for me?
> ESIT
> ...


 I suggest you try
Heather HEYWOOD
Head, Library and Archives
Information Management Service
International Telecommunication Union
Tel : +41 22 730 6771
[email protected]

That lady in Geneva was very helpful to me two years ago in a similar matter
Good luck!


----------

